# Who wants to be real life friends?



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

I need to get out of the house more. :yes

I'm in Washington but if you're too far away, maybe you can take a plane ride or something. It'll be fun!


----------



## NothingZ (Nov 28, 2012)

i'd love to but unfortunately i live in toronto


----------



## Morumot (Sep 21, 2011)

In Australia here. Why do I have to be so far from everybody else -.-


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

i would love another real life friend, online ones i don't consider as friends, too bad you're too far


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

i do too lol but unfortunately you're too far away.
someone should start these threads for particular cities . . .


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

we should do a global sas meetup


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm in Virginia Beach but you look too young to be my buddy without it looking weird.


----------



## trivialmind (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not from WA but sure I want to find real friends


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Pay for my plane ride and you've got a deal


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Western Canada here (specifically the Okanagan!), I wouldn't mind meeting like-minded individuals! Similar boat, I'm making a conscientious effort to get out of the house more. Been working on it, it just takes time! :idea


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

MBwelder said:


> Western Canada here (specifically the Okanagan!), I wouldn't mind meeting like-minded individuals! Similar boat, I'm making a conscientious effort to get out of the house more. Been working on it, it just takes time! :idea


sweet! im like an hour and half away from cananda. im not sure where Okanagan is tho. is it near the boarder? xP


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Dolan said:


> Pay for my plane ride and you've got a deal


well if I win the lotto then maybe haha


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Well hopefully you do then haha


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Melbourne is the most pop SAS meet up place in the world
They should be flying here, pay for your own tickets 2
he he he


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

CD700 said:


> Melbourne is the most pop SAS meet up place in the world
> They should be flying here, pay for your own tickets 2
> he he he


Really? Sweet! So are you going to host the meetup this year? I'll just show up at your house with other SAS'ers. I hope that's okay


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

CD700 said:


> Melbourne is the most pop SAS meet up place in the world
> They should be flying here, pay for your own tickets 2
> he he he


Well this is true haha


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Alaska's close to Washington... sort of..


----------



## last hope (May 2, 2013)

I wanna friend anyone here in New Zealand


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

thisismeyo said:


> sweet! im like an hour and half away from cananda. im not sure where Okanagan is tho. is it near the boarder? xP


Kelowna is about 3 hours north of the border. The Okanagan Valley stretches from Sicamous and connects down south across the border joining up with Okanogan County.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

SummerRae said:


> Alaska's close to Washington... sort of..


You just need to stand on a mountain and squint a bit!

...might want to wait until summer though!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Who's in atlanta xD


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

saltyleaf said:


> i do too lol but unfortunately you're too far away.
> someone should start these threads for particular cities . . .


You know, I was thinking of doing exactly that this morning.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm not from WA but you can pm me if you want.


----------



## thepigeon2222 (Nov 16, 2012)

yeah only i'm in vegas


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Who's in the Cambridge or Kitchener/Waterloo area? PM me


----------



## winterwood (Jan 28, 2014)

It would be fun, but I'm on the other side of the globe


----------



## Greyx (Jan 25, 2014)

Maybe I'd consider it if I was in the same country  I'm from the UK.


----------



## BlankCanvas (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd definitely be up for it, except for the fact that I'm in Pittsburgh, so I'm about 4 1/2 hours away. But if anyone around my age or so would like to meet up around here, I'd be happy too, and share my (very limited) knowledge of places to congregate.it'd be nice to meet someone who understands it.


----------

